# Anyone been induced early with IUGR?



## Gizmo

Hi ladies, I posted a while back about maybe joining you all soon..... we are now having US twice a week and his abdomen is 4 weeks behind, head is right size and AF low so we have been told anyday but they are trying to get me to 36 weeks.....We have had steroids and spoken with NICU and I am very comfortable with him coming early at this point. I have read all the info I can get my hands on.

I am very concerned that CS is a possibility because IUGR babies dont tolerate labour very well due to their inability to compensate because of lack nutrients..... I really want to give birth vaginally (had 2 vaginal births and I labour very well) because I dont want to be incapacitated when hes born and I know that with CS I wont get to see him once hes gone to NICU untill im up and about. Obviously if hes in distress then there is no other way but im trying to avoid all possible interaction that slows down labour (epis, drugs) so I can get him out quick. 

Is there anyone with experience of induction in an IUGR baby and how did it go? I have been induced before by gel but have heard pitocin really causes problems. He is weighing in at around 3 lb right now.

Thankyou in advance :)


----------



## Fiestagal

My son was born at 34+6, he had iugr. Connor was born by section though. Initially the consultants were saying I could try a vbac (my 1st was breech), as the pregnancy progressed and his growth slowed it was decided that vbac was not the best choice and I was to have an elective section by 36 weeks. Connor had other ideas and my waters went earlier, they then decided to see if I went into labour. I never progressed though and was offered induction then by drip but I chose another section as his ctg readings hadn't be great - frequent decelerations so my worry was needing a GA section. 

He was fine when he was born, no oxygen needed although he spent 4 1/2 weeks in nnu until h put on enough weight.

If I had a crystal ball and knew that he would have been fine with a normal delivery than I would have had the induction, but I think with me the fear of my body not managing a normal delivery as i had not done it before and the worry of needing a crash section and missing the birth altogether pushed me to opt for a section.


----------



## Gizmo

Thankyou hun...... Its very hard to know what they can handle from what im told..... right now his BPP and vitals are all good but im wondering what another 2-3 weeks inside will do to that ..... I of course just want him safe like you did ... I guess we will have to hope that he is doing well on induction day.

Im so happy your LO is doing well and growing nicely :)


----------



## Fiestagal

Thank you. 

They will monitor you closely anyway so if they do induce they can see how you go. There was a baby on nnu when I was there that was a normal delivery (but not induced) at 32 weeks and she suffered no ill effects, she wasn't iugr though.

Connor is doing great and has done since he was born, he was in an incubator for 3 days and on fluids but breast fed from day 3. He is nearly 12 lbs at 7 months, still tiny by 'normal' standards but perfectly in proportion and on track developmentally.

Good luck x


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hi my lo was induced at 39weeks due to IUGR (was going to be 37/38 weeks but no cots available if he needed it) Sorry to say my lo didn't like been induced his heart rate dropped to around 60ppm so ended up with emergency CS under general! But he was born screaming with a algore score of 9 so didn't go to NICU was 4lb 7oz at birth was on Nutriprem from day 4 and recently put on SMA high energy now 12lb 15oz at 7months so tiny still but crawling around.

I guess its how your baby copes with it and its better to get them out quickly if needed.

Good lucj I am sure everyting will be ok


----------



## Kitty23

My twins were emergency c section because of IUGR and eclampsia. My daughter was 3lbs 13, and apart from being small is doing fabulously, she is breathing on her own, eating very well etc. You might not have to wait until your up and about until you see your baby though. I got wheeled down about 2 hours after my section in my bed to see the twins. The only reason I had to wait 2 hours was because my blood pressure kept dropping and I kept slipping unconcious. Ask if you can be wheeled down in your bed straight after the c section, if you have one xxx


----------



## happyface82

Hey! I had my baby at exactly 36 weeks and she had IUGR. I wasn't induced, as my waters broke and it all went naturally.

Baby was fine and very strong! It can happen but I understand your worry! I hope everything goes well for you!

xxxxxxx


----------



## LeanneS177

i was induced with my DD at 38 weeks due to IUGR after weeks of monitoring. i had a pretty routine labour, although contractions were pretty much constant after they broke my waters and hooked me up to the pitocin. she was born after 10 hours weighing 5lbs 3oz. her BSLs were a bit low so she was fed via NG tube for a few hours and was jaundiced so she spent a day in the incubator. apart from that she is perfectly healthy in every way and has thrived from birth. she is now 2 and a half and her weight is in the 50th centile for her weight and 75th for height. try not to worry hun, IUGR is scary when ur pregnant and the info you read can be really scary but the best thing to do is stay positive and concentrate on cooking your LO for as long as possible xx:hugs:


----------

